

Decentralized Bitcoin Prediction Markets - cjy
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=475054.0;all

======
cjy
This post contains some strong arguments for the benefits of prediction
markets. Since Intrade was shut down due to legal reasons:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrade](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrade)

it seems like the market is wide open for a decentralized alternative.

